# JACQUIE SCHLITTER: Gearing up for RAAM



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

JACQUIE SCHLITTER: “...I never go to just finish a race. I go to win every time.”

November 18

Florida's Jacquie Schlitter has lofty goals for RAAM 2014. “I never go to just finish a race. I go to win every time,” she said just days after her stunning victory of the RAAM Challenge Florida race held earlier this month. She was the overall winner of that 400 mile event with an average speed of 18.68 mph, and established a female recumbent course record while also besting Jim Parker's 2012 record of 17.83 mph. That's right, she rides recumbents, a sleek carbon Zockra to be exact. What would you expect from the wife of John Schlitter, the man who in 2008 became the first to ever finish RAAM on a recumbent?


For the rest of this story follow this link:JACQUIE SCHLITTER: ?...I never go to just finish a race. I go to win every time.?


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thought I'd respond since I don't have any insecurity issues when someone mentions a recumbent. I saw Jacquie and her Zockra in NC last Sept. It's probably 2 MPH more efficient that a TT bike while riding at 175-200 watts. John was on a Metaphysic. Along with Maria Parker they lapped me twice in five hours.


----------



## Kett-Man (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't understand the insecurity issues thing. All bikes are good, and anyone can ride any of them.

as the song goes... "nothing is true; everything is permitted"


----------

